# John Wick: Chapter 2 [2017]



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2016)

> Information has been trickling in about John Wick 2, the sequel to the surprise action hit that starred Keanu Reeves as a skilled assassin who kills most of the Russian mafia in New York City after some dipshit scion kills the puppy that Wick’s wife left him before she died. We learned early on that a handful of the co-stars from the first film, including John Leguizamo, Ian McShane, Bridget Moynihan, and Lance Reddick of Fringe and The Wire, would be returning to their original roles. Since, the film has added a hefty number of new supporting actors, ranging from Ruby Rose and Laurence Fishburne to Peter Stormare and Common, the latter of which will play one of his main rivals. On top of this, the film is keeping half of its original directing duo, with Chad Stahelski now helming solo, and writer Derek Kolstad returning to pen the sequel.
> 
> Now, we’re getting into the more important stuff, such as a new title, release date, and setting. Exhibitor Relations, who report regularly on box office matters, took to Twitter today to say that the sequel, now known as John Wick: Chapter Two, will be *released on February 10th, 2017 *in theaters nationwide. *Beyond that, the film now has a new European place of business, with the tweet announcing that Reeves’ superior hitman will be kicking “Italian ass” in Rome in the upcoming sequel.* It’s a nice move, giving the new film a new landscape to investigate, as well as a new place filled with a whole other series of villains to go head-to-head with in hand-to-hand, or bullet-to-bullet, combat. What’s unclear is how the original characters, tied to the New York hotel where Wick and other assassins prefer, will factor into the shift in setting. Time will tell, and we’ve got plenty of time to wait before John Wick: Chapter Two hits the big screen for all to see.


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2016)

All fucking in


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2016)

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2016)

Will take place in Rome?  Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Ae (Feb 18, 2016)

Less shooting fodders. More hitmen shit. Please.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah, I want to see more of that weird hotel.


----------



## dream (Feb 23, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Yeah, I want to see more of that weird hotel.



We'll probably get the Roman version of it.


----------



## Detective (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm glad you all listened to the advice of the OP of the initial John Wick thread, and gave it a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 29, 2016)

Love the first one. I am with you guys on that hotel/association. Need more of that.


----------



## tears (Mar 7, 2016)

damn. cant wait 

yep need more on that hotel.

winston was the boss rite


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2016)

first one was great hope this one is even better


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 11, 2016)

[youtube]tpr8oqyjKIc[/youtube]

I don't ever want to hear no bullshit again about how this guy can't act. This is method acting at its finest.

Also, it's cool to hear that this film is going to feature gunplay that has never been done before in a movie. And proper gunplay at that.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 11, 2016)

I absolutely loved this film

AHHHH 2017 seems so far away


----------



## Atlas (Mar 11, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keanu


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 11, 2016)

1st one was disaster of a movie. Probably gonna pirate this if it gets good reviews.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## James Bond (Mar 11, 2016)

Missed opportunity to call the movie "I'm back"


----------



## Karasu (Mar 27, 2016)

Lemme guess - someone steps on his cat's tail in this one. 

Idiots have to learn not to mess with this guy's pets. 



Teach em John.


----------



## Atlas (Sep 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2016)

Dude.  Leave that pitbull alone.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2016)

Atlas said:


>



Its fucking happening!! THE PROPHECY!!!

Keanu will be crowned the GOAT Action superstar of all time!!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 22, 2016)

Atlas said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 22, 2016)

He is the ONE


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2016)

Detective said:


> He is the ONE



No need to fix that which is not broken


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2016)

Hope that this new dog doesn't die. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Sep 28, 2016)

cute doggie


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2016)

that dog dead af


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 28, 2016)

Gimme a trailer already.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2016)

I really hope they don't the  kill dog again ...

I mean why? So people can go "uh-oh there goes another one!" ? It's lazy & dumb .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 29, 2016)

this dog looks like a killer himself

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Sep 29, 2016)

Plot twist

John Wick dies and the dog goes on a rampage

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ae (Sep 29, 2016)

I would have enjoyed John Wick more if the OP in the last thread hadn't spoiled that the dog died.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't think that was meant to be secret. Pretty sure that was talked about in the trailers and promotional material .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Some of you guys talk lik you haven't even seen the first one.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2016)

Who the bloody hell decided it's a good idea to give him another dog...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2016)

Continuity.  No one should be surprised that he has that dog.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> He got it at the end of the last film



Wait, how did I forget that  I really need to rewatch it


----------



## Roman (Sep 30, 2016)

I am so in on this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

New trailer today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

@Rukia @Vault @Stunna @~Gesy~ @ted. @Kuya 


MORPHEUS AND NEO REUNITED AND IT FEELS SO GOOD

ALSO, HE'S STILL WORKING ON IT, BUT I'M THINKING HE'S BACK

DAY ONE, MOTHERFUCKERS

DAY ONE

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

_You want to fight a war, or you want to give me a gun?

_


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

It looks pretty damn good.  2017 almost guaranteed to be better than 2016.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Rukia said:


> It looks pretty damn good.  2017 almost guaranteed to be better than 2016.



2016 was so shit for film quality across the board.

The King will return in February to show us how Immortality and Action are really done.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

La La Land, Nice Guys, and Manchester by the Sea are the best so far this year.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Gems amongst an entire mine of coal lumps


----------



## John Wick (Oct 8, 2016)

watching this and the videos of Keanu at taran tactical. 

makes me want to start doing 3 gun shooting again.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm rusty.  It has been almost 6 years since I went to a range.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @Stunna @~Gesy~ @ted. @Kuya
> 
> 
> MORPHEUS AND NEO REUNITED AND IT FEELS SO GOOD
> ...


>everyone ducking when John reaches for his firearm


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2016)

That underground scene when John was just mowing down people


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >everyone ducking when John reaches for his firearm



Yo real talk time, Gesy

If I was a mook, as Vaulto often calls henchmen, and I was ordered to go fight John Wick by the Big Boss, fuck that, I would just give them my notice of resignation, and moon walk the fuck out of there ASAP


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Vault said:


> That underground scene when John was just mowing down people



If you notice, the Gun choreography seems to match the gun range shooting clip of Keanu on YT from last year.

Dat seamless transition from practice to match day results


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> I'm glad you all listened to the advice of the OP of the initial John Wick thread, and gave it a chance.



I agree. I don't think anyone on NF would be following this sequal as closely as they are with anticipation, if it weren't for the excellent promotional skills of the OP of the original John Wick thread.


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> If you notice, the Gun choreography seems to match the gun range shooting clip of Keanu on YT from last year.
> 
> Dat seamless transition from practice to match day results


Word, I can't wait to see when he pulls out the shottie  did you see that fast seamless reloading during training


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Ae said:


> I would have enjoyed John Wick more if the OP in the last thread hadn't spoiled that the dog died.



The OP of the previous thread wanted to pass along a message to you, to get the fuck outta here with that non-sense, as there was a damn poster explaining the death of that poor dog, and the initial trailer itself clearing showcased said event.


----------



## Detective (Oct 8, 2016)

Vault said:


> Word, I can't wait to see when he pulls out the shottie  did you see that fast seamless reloading during training



Mate, I'm not gonna lie, I had experienced strong bloodflow leading to an emerging massive erection when I witnessed that effortless manual shell reload after the shotgun ran out of ammo, for the first, second, third, etc time.


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2016)

We need more of this kind of music while John mop out mooks stealthily

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Oct 8, 2016)

Detective said:


> If you notice, the Gun choreography seems to match the gun range shooting clip of Keanu on YT from last year.
> 
> Dat seamless transition from practice to match day results



That video of him was savage AF!


Vault said:


> Word, I can't wait to see when he pulls out the shottie  did you see that fast seamless reloading during training



That reload justifies him not using a mag fed shotgun like the origin 12


----------



## Atlas (Oct 9, 2016)

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2016)

Neo took the blue pill


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2016)

There really is a God!! 

Thank God for this action film by the GOAT action star of all time! 

That doge better not die, hopefully that dog bite


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 9, 2016)

Morpheus face off.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2016)

Glad that 2017 will have at least one great action movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2016)

Man, that fanservice with Fishburne. Hopefully they face off.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Man, that fanservice with Fishburne. Hopefully they face off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

PLOT SPOILER AHEAD, READER BEWARE(contains reason why he is going to Rome):


*Spoiler*: __ 




During the NYCC panel, director Chad Stahelski mentioned that Chapter 2 takes place only four days after the original movie ends. Prior to the first film, as seen with his original retirement to be with his new wife, Wick had additionally made a blood oath to get out of his former life, and when he reappeared from the shadows to wipe out Viggo and his mob, it causes someone from the old world to show up in order to collect on the consequences of breaking such an oath.

Remember those words Winston told him at the Continental in the bar underneath it?




HOLY SHIT, IT ALL MAKES  SENSE NOW


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2016)

Caution Detective. My man boner threatens to pierce your screen.


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Caution Detective. My man boner threatens to pierce your screen.



Maybe this would be a bad time to mention that the script to John Wick III is already being written, implying that it's almost guaranteed to be greenlit?


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> The OP of the previous thread wanted to pass along a message to you, to get the fuck outta here with that non-sense, as there was a damn poster explaining the death of that poor dog, and the initial trailer itself clearing showcased said event.


It was a terrible trailer! The dog's death is a major event in the movie and knowing it before hand would have robbed me of any tension!

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Anarch (Oct 17, 2016)

Detective said:


> Remember those words Winston told him at the Continental in the bar underneath it?





> You dip so much as a pinky back into this pond, you may well find something reaches out, and drags you back into its depths.



*chills*

To be honest though I've learned not to expect too much from sequels. I remain skeptical.
More often than not they try too much and ruin things.

Fingers crossed this is the one time that's different.

John Wick is easily the one movie I have re-watched the most.


----------



## Marco (Oct 20, 2016)

Goddamn Morpheus + Neo reunion. I'm hyped, bois.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2016)

I predicted this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 19, 2016)

My Boner Has Pierced The Heavens. 

Morpeus and Neo together again. 

Can we get Trinity back for John Wick III to Complete THE TRINITY.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh, baby.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2016)

Man the way he takes out those mooks with headshots only


----------



## kluang (Dec 21, 2016)

Vault said:


> Man the way he takes out those mooks with headshots only


----------



## Atlas (Dec 21, 2016)

John Wick comic is coming.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 26, 2017)

Just saw a screener JW2 is actualy better than 1


----------



## Skaddix (Jan 27, 2017)

Chan you are burying the fucking lead? Was the Matrix Magic still there.


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2017)

34 minutes into the original right now (shout out to @VAK)

Will report back in a minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2017)

This soundtrack...


----------



## God (Jan 27, 2017)

This movie encapsulates "Revenge is like the the sweetest joy next to gettin pussy."

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 27, 2017)

dat trailer


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 27, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Chan you are burying the fucking lead? Was the Matrix Magic still there.


Yes. Yes it is. And the world is more fleshed out, this could be a mad max-esqe series of movies

Wouldnt mind 2-3 more wicks


----------



## Atlas (Jan 28, 2017)

Zhen Chan said:


> Yes. Yes it is. And the world is more fleshed out, this could be a mad max-esqe series of movies
> 
> Wouldnt mind 2-3 more wicks



In Keanu I trust.


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

@Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag. 

I'm thinking he's back guys?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Detective (Feb 8, 2017)

ALTERNATE UNIVERSE

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## teddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Rukia @Vault @ted. @afgpride @RAGING BONER @~Gesy~ @Speedy Jag.
> 
> I'm thinking he's back guys?


Didn’t need reviiews to know we're getting a sure thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Feb 10, 2017)

The jump in quality was as big as Raid 1 to Raid 2 

Action not quite as good as Raid 2 tho it does some set pieces and action sequences on a superior level. Wick as a character and some other characters (not gonna spoil who for those that haven't seen it yet) and the world/JW universe and world building in it is far more interesting than Raid tho which got carried completely by GOAT action

Solid 9/10 maybe even bit higher

Feed me more Wick movies


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Feb 10, 2017)

Vault said:


> We need more of this kind of music while John mop out mooks stealthily



Wick killing that guard with the chorus to this playing knifing him and closing his mouth and staring him in the eyes as he died is prolly my favorite part of the 1st movie


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2017)

GOATing Onem Folks said:


> The jump in quality was as big as Raid 1 to Raid 2
> 
> Action not quite as good as Raid 2 tho it does some set pieces and action sequences on a superior level. Wick as a character and some other characters (not gonna spoil who for those that haven't seen it yet) and the world/JW universe and world building in it is far more interesting than Raid tho which got carried completely by GOAT action
> 
> ...


Wicks getting a tv series


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2017)

no point in anything Wick if Keanu isnt in

will he do a TV series ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2017)

how was Ruby Rose in this ?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

I think a tv series could work without Keanu.  They have done a good job world building and the hotel dynamics are fascinating.  Obviously they need to get the casting right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2017)

Weiss said:


> how was Ruby Rose in this ?


Probably her best movie yet, she has some moves on her


Weiss said:


> no point in anything Wick if Keanu isnt in
> 
> will he do a TV series ?





Rukia said:


> I think a tv series could work without Keanu.  They have done a good job world building and the hotel dynamics are fascinating.  Obviously they need to get the casting right.



I think it might be like limitless, where he pops up occasionally like bradley cooper but isnt the main character


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2017)

Adrianne Palicki prequel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 10, 2017)

Who is marcus?

edit: Oh ok green gobin


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2017)

About to head in to watch it.

Will report back once I get home.

Expect greatness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

TAKE ALL MY FUCKING PENCILS

GOD DAMN FUCKING HOLY SHIT

I'LL BE SEEING YOU IN PART III.... MR. WICK

*★★★★★* out of *★★★★★*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 11, 2017)

You fucking goons already watching this, it doesn't show here until the 23rd


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 11, 2017)

Detective said:


> TAKE ALL MY FUCKING PENCILS
> 
> GOD DAMN FUCKING HOLY SHIT
> 
> ...


That pencil scene though lol


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Zhen Chan said:


> That pencil scene though lol




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Knight x 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Adrianne Palicki prequel.


She was John's most dangerous adversary so far.  Would love to see more from her.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2017)

Tickets booked for next week


Seraphiel said:


> You fucking goons already watching this, it doesn't show here until the 23rd


I'm going to see it on valentines day with my mrs at 12:30 though since we're going to see drake in the evening


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

More kills in this scene and the museum scene combined than in the 1st film alone.

GOD DAMN, WHEN THE MUSIC HIT

DAT RELOAD PRACTICE FROM THE YT TRAINING VID APPEARED LIKE A WILD SHINY POKEMON


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

BTW 128 Kills in this film, in case anyone was wondering


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 11, 2017)

VAK said:


> Tickets booked for next week
> 
> I'm going to see it on valentines day with my mrs at 12:30 though since we're going to see drake in the evening


We get almost every movie 2 days before you bongers an a day or so before murikans but both wicks were later. Feels black.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> We get almost every day 2 days before you bongers an a day or so before murikans but both wicks were later. Feels black.


weird, I want one of those $100k movie boxes for my house but they're only available in murica



I even emailed the company asking if they would.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GOATing Onem Folks (Feb 11, 2017)

Zhen Chan said:


> Who is marcus?
> 
> edit: Oh ok green gobin


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I enjoyed the movie.


*Spoiler*: _John Wick 3_ 



I expect Common to show up still wearing that knife.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I enjoyed the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _John Wick 3_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting Aurelio to appear at the end with the fixed vehicle, enabling John and nameless dog to escape quicker. But this may be how Part III opens up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

I wonder if Ian McShane is some shadowy figure that is actually a lot more important than we think?  He simply poses as the leader of one branch of the Continental.  His real place in the hierarchy is much higher.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Timothy Olyphant should show up and have some scenes with McShane.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

@Stunna @Rukia 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was cracking up during that exchange where Wick and Cassian were casually using the silencers to take potshots at each other undetected by the civilians in the subway station lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

That scene was awesome.  The fight on the train was also very entertaining.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> That scene was awesome.  The fight on the train was also very entertaining.



The catacombs scene was some otherworldly shit

And the last fight was basically a modern Enter The Dragon with the mirrors

Vaulto will fucking piss his pants when he sees it for the first time

Fuck Theresa May for being one possible reason the UK doesn't get to see this film right away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

Can't wait to see Dog Wick running through the catacombs.


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Can't wait to see Dog Wick running through the catacombs.



Or the Dog Wick version of this in Part III's opening scene

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

"Hey John, you working?"

"....Yeah"

"Good night?"

".....Unfortunately"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2017)

The random cop at the beginning looking at the wreckage of his house.  He knew the bodies were about to start piling up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The random cop at the beginning looking at the wreckage of his house.  He knew the bodies were about to start piling up.



".... gas leak?"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Feb 11, 2017)

Rukia said:


> The random cop at the beginning looking at the wreckage of his house.  He knew the bodies were about to start piling up.



Part I: They kill his dog so he kills them all.
Part II: They blow up his house so he kills them all.
Part III:  He kills them all.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2017)

Good sequel.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 12, 2017)

Detective said:


> @Stunna @Rukia
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



that was my favorite part in the movie as well. the people in the movie room at the cinema were crackin' up at that part. Common did his role decently in the movie.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2017)

So hyped for this, got one more week left then it's out. I'm gonna prime myself by watching the first one again in a few days, I showed this film to my lil cousins a few months ago and they loved it and gonna see it with me too 

Not sure why we didn't get the film earlier than America this time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 12, 2017)

Fucking loved this shit. Might go see it again next week.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Blackbeard and Morpheus about to learn in Chapter 3 tho


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> So hyped for this, got one more week left then it's out. I'm gonna prime myself by watching the first one again in a few days, I showed this film to my lil cousins a few months ago and they loved it and gonna see it with me too
> 
> Not sure why we didn't get the film earlier than America this time


Trump is making murica great again


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2017)

Vault said:


> Trump is making murica great again



I don't like it Vault

We've lost our superiority


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2017)

imma just go watch this on the same day as Logan I think. Watch this first then IMAX Logan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 12, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I don't like it Vault
> 
> We've lost our superiority


Nah I think the mouse got us, we shall continue to get the early releases.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 12, 2017)

Come on Wick 3, gimme that Morpheus and Neo rematch. No way to avoid it now, it's gotta happen.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Laurence Fishburne's character first words in his dialogue were in complete reference to his work with Keanu back when they did The Matrix, very meta.

And honestly if any of the assassins were smart and knew who Wick is then they wouldn't even consider taking that international contract. It's actually useless to attempt going after him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 12, 2017)

I just found out john wick is canon to scarface

interesting


----------



## Detective (Feb 12, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> imma just go watch this on the same day as Logan I think. Watch this first then IMAX Logan



Such a delightful representation of a Gentlemen's evening out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 13, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



After he put that man down with a pencil you have a death wish going after Wick. Lol one of the most savage scenes in action movie I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

trinity will be on chapter 3

to complete the holy 3 

pun intended


----------



## Stunna (Feb 13, 2017)

Fishburne is physically washed up. You clownin' if you think he's fighting Keanu lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

Yeah @Vault was right.  The other assassins are just dumb to try this guy at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 14, 2017)

Dafuq don't even know if this is coming in theatres where I live.

Still have to watch the first though.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Yeah @Vault was right.  The other assassins are just dumb to try this guy at this point.


Well technically in the Big picture it is working

Dudes getting more and more fucked up everyday, I just wouldn't want to be one of the acorns that the Wick jeep is rolling over


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 14, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Something that I liked was that while he was getting ready in Rome and before he got his bulletproof suit and all the other things he needed, he let out a small but intense scream in his room. I liked that little detail because it showed us how much he dislikes being dragged into this lifestyle again and again despite being retired yet the circumstances leave him with no other choice but return to it. It was a nice touch of his conflicted humanity.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sworder (Feb 14, 2017)

started off slow, combine that with reclining seats at the cinema and I was getting sleepy

fortunately it does pick up eventually. still think the first one was better because of the faster pacing, but was fun to watch

john wick 3 when?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2017)

sworder said:


> started off slow, combine that with reclining seats at the cinema and I was getting sleepy
> 
> fortunately it does pick up eventually. still think the first one was better because of the faster pacing, but was fun to watch
> 
> john wick 3 when?


2019?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2017)

Them catacombs i just wanted to see something robust but holy fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2017)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Something that I liked was that while he was getting ready in Rome and before he got his bulletproof suit and all the other things he needed, he let out a small but intense scream in his room. I liked that little detail because it showed us how much he dislikes being dragged into this lifestyle again and again despite being retired yet the circumstances leave him with no other choice but return to it. It was a nice touch of his conflicted humanity.


That is so true, him being dragged out wasn't part of what he wanted. It certainly added more to his character

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2017)

I love how this world even has a beggers sect, this is straught up wuxia at this point

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2017)

Better than the first one. 

A superb action film.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

Prequel series or movie with Adrianne Palicki please!


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2017)

Also that pencil scene. Fuck


----------



## Detective (Feb 18, 2017)

Vault said:


> Also that pencil scene. Fuck



A FOOKING PENSIL

!!!


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh man, i flinched at pencil scene becuz of how gruesome it was.

You could hear audience literally going ' oh shit.", "damn"

A FUCKING PENCIL!!! Who does that?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2017)

So fucking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2017)

the only ass pull that i could find in this movie is when santino blasted wick's house to the ground and the dog was unscathed.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 18, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> the only ass pull that i could find in this movie is when santino blasted wick's house to the ground and the dog was unscathed.


Advantages of being John Wick's dog.....oh wait....


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

Only thing that could make it better is if an awesome sequel to the Guest came out a week after.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 19, 2017)

i want a spin off movie involving the beggar


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2017)

HE LIVED IN THAT HOUSE WITH HIS WIFE!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2017)

Wick is about to bring the whole system down in the 3rd movie and take the throne


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 19, 2017)

I heard good reviews from this so decided to give it a shot. Didn't even watch the 1st film.

Once I watched it tho it is amazing I catched up on the first after that too.
I love the concept of how the system is handled in the underworld, the currency, the rules, it was solid.
The action scenes are superb as well, I am ready for chapter 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 20, 2017)

Keanu is really truly back, holy shit


----------



## Hit The Badass (Feb 20, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Keanu is really truly back, holy shit


Juat watch him increase the body count from 128 to 500 in John Wick 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 20, 2017)

Really enjoyed the film, serious aspects and a little bit of comedy. The action sequences were immense and the choreography was top notch. Matrix reunion hype was real.

*Spoiler*: __ 



When he arrives in Rome and the continental owner asks him if he was there to assassinate the pope 



Ended very suddenly for me, but now I'm excited for the 3rd installment.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 27, 2017)

yeah i gotta rewatch this shit. it's the holidays here and i'm drunk af. didn't understand half the shit i was watching. shoulda watched low tier crap like fist fight smh


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2017)

Rewatched this again and holy fuck still so good 

I'm torn between the catacombs or the museum action scenes. The catacombs has a place in my heart because of the beautiful music Wick made with that fucking AR  

Museum for the sheer amount of savagery and Wicks commitment to the headshot


----------



## Rukia (Mar 2, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> yeah i gotta rewatch this shit. it's the holidays here and i'm drunk af. didn't understand half the shit i was watching. shoulda watched low tier crap like fist fight smh


Yeah, I have this bad habit of being drunk for most screenings recently.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2017)

Anyone notice the amount of times Wick got shot in the stomach in this franchise and still haven't slowed down


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Anyone notice the amount of times Wick got shot in the stomach in this franchise and still haven't slowed down



Bulletproof lining no?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2017)

@Vault how does this series compare to The Raid series, for you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2017)

erictheking said:


> Bulletproof lining no?


He did got shot in the first movie in the stomach (the doc stitched him up at the continental) and in the second movie while he was in the subway


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2017)

Wick impressed me during the opening scene.  He was getting rammed by cars and he was still moving!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 4, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Wick impressed me during the opening scene.  He was getting rammed by cars and he was still moving!


 now that was ridiculous


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

Pencil scene delivered.

Holy fuck, did I cringe.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2017)

Its the ear which made me wince. Nah fuck that  

Seriously who fucking does that?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2017)

Vault said:


> Its the ear which made me wince. Nah fuck that
> 
> Seriously who fucking does that?



Especially when hammered in after being stuck in first. 2x the ouch.

That guy's sense of balance is permanently fucked. Will live out the rest of his days feeling that he's perpetually falling.


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Especially when hammered in after being stuck in first. 2x the ouch.
> 
> That guy's sense of balance is permanently fucked. Will live out the rest of his days feeling that he's perpetually falling.


I'm pretty sure he is dead  but yes I did think about his sense of balance after I witnessed that


----------



## Rukia (Mar 9, 2017)

You know who isn't dead?  Common.  He will be back.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 10, 2017)

Rukia said:


> You know who isn't dead?  Common.  He will be back.


Loved that fight.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2017)

Yo I paused in the middle to come rate this a 10. This movie has so many little things that make me love it. Like the passengers on the subway who are nonchalantly watching their knifefight like it's an everyday occurrence. SO FUCKING ACCURATE.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2017)

That crazy ending. Everyone on earth is a secret hitman.

Part 3 when


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Wick is about to bring the whole system down in the 3rd movie and take the throne


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2017)

OST is available.


----------



## Amol (May 23, 2017)

Finally Watched it.
It is even better than ordinal.
Goddamn when these mafia bosses are going to learn not to cross him?
It is like they have death wish or something. Just leave the guy alone.
I do have one problem with film though. 
Is there no law agency in this world?
I mean people were killing each other on streets, subway,shops and  bodies were piling up and yet there was no cop in there.
It is like these hitmen has no fear of law or something. I would really like to see where law agencies like FBI fits in John Wick mythology.
Other than that it was a solid movie.
Cant wait to see third movie in which John Wick takes on entire underworld by himself with no help(well other than his dog of course).


----------

